# Out of the dirt now



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

What is the reason for the u-turn?


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Soooo... What did u guys do after lunch? Jk, that is an amazing piece of artwork. Very professional and neat the way it should be!

Keep em comming


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

piperunner said:


> Well we are now out of the ground its EMT time .


Looks great, what type of building?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

God damn I HATE doing double kick 90s in 2" or bigger.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Photo # 2 is going over my fireplace. Really nice work. No LB's used !


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

*Coordination with trades*



BBQ said:


> What is the reason for the u-turn?


We cant just run it the way we like we must leave space for fire sprinkler recessed fixture cans access doors duct work chill water supply and return hot water roof drops plumbing ect ect lots of fun .


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Some of those pics should be on a Calendar.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

piperunner said:


> We cant just run it the way we like we must leave space for fire sprinkler recessed fixture cans access doors duct work chill water supply and return hot water roof drops plumbing ect ect lots of fun .


Soo u have coordination drawings... I would guess so on a job like that


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice work i could look at that kind of stuff all day


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

If you were close by and doing a job like that, I would work for apprentice wages just for the experience.
Incredible.


----------



## EJPHI (May 7, 2008)

Very nice stuff to work on. It looks like you used metal plates to cover the holes in the ceiling. Were the holes filled with concrete from the top? Will the metal plates remain in place?

EJPHI


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice..:thumbup:


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

EJPHI said:


> Very nice stuff to work on. It looks like you used metal plates to cover the holes in the ceiling. Were the holes filled with concrete from the top? Will the metal plates remain in place?
> 
> EJPHI



Well we seal around the conduits with CP 604 HILTI self leveling fire stop 
then we fill the hole with non shrink fire grout yes the 16 gauge sheet metal stays its just another barrier for protection plus in thee old days we used plywood . And had to rip it out not fun this way your done once 
and its a great fire stop . 

The deck thickness is 16 inch thick.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

EJPHI said:


> Very nice stuff to work on. It looks like you used metal plates to cover the holes in the ceiling. Were the holes filled with concrete from the top? Will the metal plates remain in place?
> 
> EJPHI



Would be nice to see how you measured/fit those plates with some ending up right in the middle of the 90's - Looks like at least a couple on the right were a fight.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Fredman said:


> Would be nice to see how you measured/fit those plates with some ending up right in the middle of the 90's - Looks like at least a couple on the right were a fight.



Well we have the plates cut at the fab shop but the rebar is not exactly 
accurate so cutting and adjusting in the field is commonly done .

Now if you have this option in the photos shown its easy no rebar fits perfect every time .


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice work.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Incredible work.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

You weren't joking when you called yourself Piperunner.

That is some of the nicest work I've ever seen, if not THE nicest.

Makes me want to become an electrician! :thumbup:


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

FastFokker said:


> You weren't joking when you called yourself Piperunner.
> 
> That is some of the nicest work I've ever seen, if not THE nicest.
> 
> Makes me want to become an electrician! :thumbup:


Well we appreciate that but theres lots of companys who are out there that do the same work .
We just like to share our work on the forum funny i have a story for ya two months ago we entered a contest .
This was put on by Greenlee in June it was the worlds toughest electrical job photo contest there were four runner ups .

Our company was not part of the top four we came in fifth which was funny because the winner was a linemen from BC Canada he was up on a pole in a snow storm doing a repair it was to say the least bad ass. He got first place $1000 bucks worth of tools so it was the toughest electrical photo that won not just conduit which was funny for Greenlee . 

They still gave me $600 dollars in tools because we had the best conduit photos which helped them with there advertising for there benders and Greenlee asked me to keep sending photos of conduit for there site .

Which i agreed to do because it helps them and our company when we 
purchase things like benders so a photo can make life better at times . I told them in 3 months i would send them mega large conduit racks completed on our job were just starting now .

Plus there coming out for a vist on our job for a BBQ which they do all over the USA from what i understand . 

One hand washes the other you might say .LOL:laughing: This was first place and i must say thats tuff work in my book Canada linemen!


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

piperunner said:


> Well we appreciate that but theres lots of companys who are out there that do the same work .
> We just like to share our work on the forum funny i have a story for ya two months ago we entered a contest .
> This was put on by Greenlee in June it was the worlds toughest electrical job photo contest there were four runner ups .
> 
> ...


Yea that is bad ass


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

piperunner said:


> Well we have the plates cut at the fab shop but the rebar is not exactly
> accurate so cutting and adjusting in the field is commonly done .
> 
> Now if you have this option in the photos shown its easy no rebar fits perfect every time .



Flat out, awesome work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nastyniz (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm surprised the inspector doesn't break your balls for to many bends in the pipe run. Nice work though.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Nastyniz said:


> I'm surprised the inspector doesn't break your balls for to many bends in the pipe run. Nice work though.


Wtf are you talking about. There's a code reference for that


----------



## Nastyniz (Jun 16, 2011)

Look in the picture count the bends.... I see 4 90's in one run. 90 x 4 = 360 degrees. I know your not supposed to have more than 360 degrees. I didn't say the picture wasn't code compliant just some inspectors like to break balls.


----------



## Nastyniz (Jun 16, 2011)

The code is bear minimum the inspector can do what ever he wants lol. Hes the authority having jurisdiction.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Nastyniz said:


> The code is bear minimum the inspector can do what ever he wants lol. Hes the authority having jurisdiction.


Um... no he can't.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Nastyniz said:


> The code is bear minimum the inspector can do what ever he wants lol. Hes the authority having jurisdiction.


No, he can't. Especially not in New Jersey.


----------



## Techy (Mar 4, 2011)

come on, Shane would never do such a thing...


Who am I kidding he'd bust your balls. "That looks like it'll be fun to pull through!"


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Nastyniz said:


> The code is bear minimum the inspector can do what ever he wants lol. Hes the authority having jurisdiction.


You mean bare minimum. You're out of element Donny. The inspector cannot do whatever he wants.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Nastyniz said:


> The code is bear minimum the inspector can do what ever he wants lol. Hes the authority having jurisdiction.


Bro do you even code book?


----------



## Nastyniz (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm not gonna waste my breath arguing. Yeah i have a code book, I'm currently using NEC 1999 its the best


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Nastyniz said:


> I'm not gonna waste my breath arguing. Yeah i have a code book, I'm currently using NEC 1999 its the best


You shouldn't argue, your statement was incorrect.


----------



## Nastyniz (Jun 16, 2011)

And I was talking about 358.26, and I wasn't picking apart his work it looks good.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Techy said:


> come on, Shane would never do such a thing...
> 
> 
> Who am I kidding he'd bust your balls. "That looks like it'll be fun to pull through!"


Well Shane worked for our company many years ago and yes he inspects all our work he is on site once a day thats how many inspections we have . We know him fairly well fair honest and common sense guy because he was a electrician once .

Funny i have had Shane as a inspector for many years 55west Orlando arena and now performing arts center so we know him well he is 100 % code best inspector around hes good people . Hope he reads this LOL :laughing:

4- 90 -deg bends is code they come up in the bottom of switch gear and bottom of tranformers its easy to pull wire we do it all the time this is not our first day at the beach.
we kinda do this alot and use a Greenlee tugger some of the runs must be less than 25 feet tap rule things like that code stuff .

Go ahead and pick all you like ill post more in a few months have fun picking make a list for me Ill hand it to Shane monday .LOL 
:laughing:


Some non electrical photos of the project Disney Broadway stage top and the row seating looking from the stage on the 5th level catwalk .


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Techy said:


> come on, Shane would never do such a thing...
> 
> 
> Who am I kidding he'd bust your balls. "That looks like it'll be fun to pull through!"


i hear pat is a pretty good guy , he used to work for TCE also


----------



## Techy (Mar 4, 2011)

The only one I have ever had issues with is Ron.(Plans examiner) But he was giving the GC more of a headache than me. Wouldn't sign off my final until the building wrote a letter stating they provided 24hr maintenance staff, because the panels were locked in the common area electric room.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

I think I used to have that pipe job as a screensaver on my computer ....


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Techy said:


> The only one I have ever had issues with is Ron.(Plans examiner) But he was giving the GC more of a headache than me. Wouldn't sign off my final until the building wrote a letter stating they provided 24hr maintenance staff, because the panels were locked in the common area electric room.



Well hes not the plan examiner anymore from what i hear hes the head electrical inspector now .


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Amish Electrician said:


> I think I used to have that pipe job as a screensaver on my computer ....


Well which photo because the work you see was only installed one week ago .


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I will give you a gazillion dollars to stop writing "well" at the beginning of every post. I am obsessive/compulsive neurotic and I need this


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> I will give you a gazillion dollars to stop writing "well" at the beginning of every post. I am obsessive/compulsive neurotic and I need this



Well the word WELL is always used for a very special reason because years ago on this site before you were here you missed all the foolishness complacent stupidity over this word ponyboy keep in mind ive been here before.
Lets just say my name has changed a few times over the years .

Its just a special tribute to someone special who actually hates the word stop using it not even for a trillion dollars . 
Its all about the spelling police and the idiots who dont like the way i write or spell or use words in a sentence . 

And its clearly working glad you noticed if i could spell or write legible i would be a school teacher but i choose to be a electrician .

When i went to electricians school they didnt teach spelling or how to complete a sentence it was about electrical work sorry . 



I guess today its really important to read and write is this making sense or should i use spell check .:laughing:


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

piperunner said:


> Well the word WELL is always used for a very special reason because years ago on this site before you were here you missed all the foolishness complacent stupidity over this word ponyboy keep in mind ive been here before.
> Lets just say my name has changed a few times over the years .
> 
> Its just a special tribute to someone special who actually hates the word stop using it not even for a trillion dollars .
> ...


Ronald Reagan always started a statement with " well " . Maybe " piperunner " is a big fan of the ex deceased pres . , lol ?


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

drumnut08 said:


> Ronald Reagan always started a statement with " well " . Maybe " piperunner " is a big fan of the ex deceased pres . , lol ?


ex deceased?

Reagan's alive? he's been reanimated?

HOLY ****! :thumbup:


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

drumnut08 said:


> Ronald Reagan always started a statement with " well " . Maybe " piperunner " is a big fan of the ex deceased pres . , lol ?




Well iam not a fan of government figure heads living or deceased i lost all confidence back in 1969 . :thumbsup:


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

One of your pipes is dogged. 

Tell that pos not to let it happen again


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

walkerj said:


> One of your pipes is dogged.
> 
> Tell that pos not to let it happen again


Well ill have him fix it thanks you just cant find good help these days 
but my crew will just blame it on the bender must have been the roller bar . :laughing:


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

piperunner said:


> Well ill have him fix it thanks you just cant find good help these days
> but my crew will just blame it on the bender must have been the roller bar . :laughing:


Bad batch of pipe.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

And that 3-1/2 was supposed to be 4


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

piperunner said:


> Well the word WELL is always used for a very special reason because years ago on this site before you were here you missed all the foolishness complacent stupidity over this word ponyboy keep in mind ive been here before.
> Lets just say my name has changed a few times over the years .
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

walkerj said:


> Bad batch of pipe.


Well its the way it gets taken of the truck and dropped mostly egged push it off with the lull while picking the other bundle up . 

or it could be the two 881 benders in the photo from 2001 that are out of warranty and repaired every month . :laughing:

OOPS SPELL CHECK OFF


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

piperunner said:


> Well its the way it gets taken of the truck and dropped mostly egged push it off with the lull while picking the other bundle up .
> 
> or it could be the two 881 benders in the photo from 2001 that are out of warranty and repaired every month . :laughing:
> 
> OOPS SPELL CHECK OFF


Whenever I get master bundles of 3-4" EMT I go over it with a fine tooth comb. Doesn't take much to egg or flatten an end


----------



## ghostwriter (Nov 1, 2007)

Piperunner,

Do you have inserts in the deck for your racks?


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

ghostwriter said:


> Piperunner,
> 
> Do you have inserts in the deck for your racks?



Well yes 3/8" woodies nail down were not aloud to drill any holes on this job .


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> Whenever I get master bundles of 3-4" EMT I go over it with a fine tooth comb. Doesn't take much to egg or flatten an end



Well when they drop it we make them take the whole bundle back and bring us a new one that day . Plus on this job the supply company not only delivers it but they place it in the building were we tell them to put it
its in there contract with there equipment . They also keep hardware and stock it each day in lock boxes in building .


----------



## ghostwriter (Nov 1, 2007)

Hats off to your design and coordination team! :thumbsup:

Looking good!


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

WELL is a deep subject


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

Looks great Piperunner!! I drove by site the other day and wanted to stop but couldn't. I still have my TCE shirts maybe I can sneak in and harass you. Call me sometime.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Greg said:


> Looks great Piperunner!! I drove by site the other day and wanted to stop but couldn't. I still have my TCE shirts maybe I can sneak in and harass you. Call me sometime.


Greg you can come by anytime only dont go to the TCE office trailer they wont let you walk on site you must contact me ill get you in its the normal insurance crap and freakin security safety class crap .

Ill get you passed all that formal bull s--- :laughing:.

Ill tell them your from OUC your Greg the Engineer and need to see the switch yard .

After 30 years they finally turned on my cell phone its not a radio anymore the only reason was they cant talked to me in this building by radio so they had to turn it on must of broke there hearts funny part is i never answer them when they call now .:laughing:

I got your number ill send you mine call when your near the job site theres no parking on site you gotta pay to park .


----------



## karl_r (Nov 5, 2012)

I guess you used hydraulic bender? 
Nice job...


----------

